# Euro Tripper - February 2nd, 2013 Germain Arena, Estero FL



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

There will be a Euro event/show February 2, 2013 at Germain Arena(Fort Myers). Event is called Euro Tripper. This is a charity show event with all proceeds going to an animal rights charity. 

Details still being finalized, but venue has been reserved for February 2nd. Show will start at 10:00 for show entrants, 12:00 for fans.

Format will be a low pressure, all euros event. There will be some judging, but by the fans/attendees, not judges. Limited classes. 



Hope you all will support us, and consider attending. We are in the process of lining up vendors as well. Please let me know if you are interested or have suggestions on vendors or sponsors.

As this is the inaugural event for what we hope to be an annual event for Euro Tripper, all costs/fees for vendors and show cars will be very minimal to encourage maximum participation.

Although the classes will be limited, the awards to the winners will be significant. Instead of trophies or plaques, valuable awards will be given that can be used to help in your projects. Again, the fans will select the winners, not judges. 

Germain Arena is conveniently located off I-75, Estero, Florida.

Food, drinks, and facilities will be available on site. Additionally, there is a mall and shopping center next to the arena. Several hotels are nearby. Event discounts at nearby hotels will be provided. 

Germain Arena is the home stadium for the Florida Everblades hockey team. 2012 ECHL Kelley Cup champions. Saturday night following the car event the Everblades host Greenville at 7:00pm. A package deal that combines Euro Tripper tickets and Everblades game tickets will also be available at a very attractive discount. Additional packages details are also being finalized. 

More to come.

WWW.eurotrippershow.com

FB event page: http://www.facebook.com/events/151635458314174/

Email: [email protected]


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

One of the things I am enjoying so much about promoting this event is the amazing volunteer spirit of my fellow enthusiasts. 



Anna volunteered to draw this logo for us. Amazing woman and amazing artist. Not finished yet, but looking awesome Anna!


----------



## LIFE.:R (Mar 12, 2012)

Reminder bump


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Website is UP! Pre-register. Check out the interesting prizes!



www.eurotrippershow.com


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## vrsiq (May 2, 2010)

Going, free bumpp


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

sub'd.

opcorn:


----------



## ajnardo (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't want to take my stock jetta to that, i'll feel ashamed.


----------



## vrsiq (May 2, 2010)

ajnardo said:


> I don't want to take my stock jetta to that, i'll feel ashamed.


stock or not, come for the fun.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

vrsiq said:


> stock or not, come for the fun.


Exactlyz!


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

cant wait! let me know if you need anything paul!:thumbup:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll be there.:thumbup:


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

Holy far away batman, lol. I might be going


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

UnitedGTI. said:


> cant wait! let me know if you need anything paul!:thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

GTiVR6Banger said:


> Holy far away batman, lol. I might be going


Awesome. Should be worth the drive. Hotel discounts being negotiated now. Will update soon.


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Awesome. Should be worth the drive. Hotel discounts being negotiated now. Will update soon.


:thumbup: Sick


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Big thanks to Bag Riders for sponsoring our Best Stance award. Winner of this award will receive a very nice gift certificate to use at Bag Riders, a custom made trophy, with an exclusive design made from suspension parts and nicely powdercoated by Renewed Finishes, and possibly some other nice surprises.


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Big thanks to Bag Riders for sponsoring our Best Stance award. Winner of this award will receive a very nice gift certificate to use at Bag Riders, a custom made trophy, with an exclusive design made from suspension parts and nicely powdercoated by Renewed Finishes, and possibly some other nice surprises.


You happen to have a list of classes?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

GTiVR6Banger said:


> You happen to have a list of classes?


Its a very simple format. Crowd picks top 5 favorite cars at the show. Not by class. Top 5 favorites. Points will be tallied up and prizes award to the cars with the 5 most points. 

In addition there will be one Promoters Top car and also the Best Stance award. Cumulative wind are possible. 

This format allows for much nicer prizes vs 1-3 in many classes. 

Amounts of prizes are still being finalized, but as an example the top crowd favorite car will win a 200.00 ECS gift certificate, and a nice custom trophy from Renewed Finishes.


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Its a very simple format. Crowd picks top 5 favorite cars at the show. Not by class. Top 5 favorites. Points will be tallied up and prizes award to the cars with the 5 most points.
> 
> In addition there will be one Promoters Top car and also the Best Stance award. Cumulative wind are possible.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JayChill (Sep 26, 2010)

Will def be there. Idk about showing my car yet, she isn't done!!


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

I guess you just gave me a reason to go visit my mom (lehigh acres) in Feb now.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

JayChill said:


> Will def be there. Idk about showing my car yet, she isn't done!!


:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

valkswagen said:


> I guess you just gave me a reason to go visit my mom (lehigh acres) in Feb now.


Thats a good son. 
:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Website updated with newest partners. 

Pre-registration discount pricing. Take advantage of it now. 

:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lets fill this massive, convenient, awesome spot for a show UP to capacity with Euros from all over the region!!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

if im in country ill attend:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

tonyb2580 said:


> if im in country ill attend:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

just got home from SC4 and i see this?? hell ya I'm going but idk if I'm showing. I may just show it so das rabbit isn't put it in the dirt like we had to today


----------



## LIFE.:R (Mar 12, 2012)

rabbitlvr said:


> just got home from SC4 and i see this?? hell ya I'm going but idk if I'm showing. I may just show it so das rabbit isn't put it in the dirt like we had to today


That dirt was horrible, so dusty! I washed my R all morning and had to park in the dirt. Sikk show tho. Looking forward to eurotripper.


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

Any Everblade's games around then? Sure as **** no Panther's games on my side of the Alley but I'll try to make it over either way if work allows.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very cool!*

I might have to road trip for this...


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheGolfClub said:


> Any Everblade's games around then? Sure as **** no Panther's games on my side of the Alley but I'll try to make it over either way if work allows.


Yes! Your entrance to the show INCLUDES a game ticket. Big game that night.


----------



## LIFE.:R (Mar 12, 2012)

Hockey game night of the show?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

LIFE.:R said:


> Hockey game night of the show?


Yep. From post #1:

Germain Arena is the home stadium for the Florida Everblades hockey team. 2012 ECHL Kelley Cup champions. Saturday night following the car event the Everblades host Greenville at 7:00pm. A package deal that combines Euro Tripper tickets and Everblades game tickets will also be available at a very attractive discount. 

If you enter your car through pre-registration, a free ticket to the game will be included. I just finalized this today with the arena.


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

LIFE.:R said:


> That dirt was horrible, so dusty! I washed my R all morning and had to park in the dirt. Sikk show tho. Looking forward to eurotripper.


Ya that was insane. I hope next year they plan for better so i don't see stock/ beater cars with some prime concrete. Did you happen to see the cars that got stuck? :laugh: that was great!


----------



## LIFE.:R (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, on the end of the first dirt lot a couple guys w/ boards n shovels digging! I saw a brand new M3 w/ a crazy CF front lip that looked like he was using it for a shovel!! Piled up dirt!! I wasn't expecting that madhouse!! Great location, they need a couple more entrances!!


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Yes! Your entrance to the show INCLUDES a game ticket. Big game that night.


Awesome I'm in fully hockey withdraw and was debating driving across anyways. Now it's a full day.


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Will be coming out for this and dub militia will have a strong presence. Let me know if we can help with anything Paul.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

JeremiahSOW said:


> Will be coming out for this and dub militia will have a strong presence. Let me know if we can help with anything Paul.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Benstanczik (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be down to be apart of the staff Paul! In it for the club!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Benstanczik said:


> I'll be down to be apart of the staff Paul! In it for the club!


Thanks bud!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Bump. Getting more and more vendors interested. Pre-registration discount will be ending at the end of December.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got my amg wheels to slap on the cc, purchasing tires and coils soon, hopefully it'll be ready by then so I can enter it! 
Local!!
Pretty excited to have something like this finally happen is swfl


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

llo07brasil said:


> Just got my amg wheels to slap on the cc, purchasing tires and coils soon, hopefully it'll be ready by then so I can enter it!
> Local!!
> Pretty excited to have something like this finally happen is swfl


 Enter either way! Enjoy.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Canibeat event coverage confirmed! Also a chance to win some nice prizes from Canibeat!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome!! Bump


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Huge welcomes to our Vendor/Partner list:



-drivewaybuilds

-1552



Please take a moment and check out all of our vendors and give them your support just as they are supporting the show and growing euro events!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Driven Apparel is our newest vendor!! :thumbup: :woot:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-registration discount still open. :thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-register with your Christmas money! 



Pre-registering saves 5$ and gets you a t-shirt!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome newest vendors:

FapLife
Sofa King Clean


----------



## gti3097 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome cant wait!!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-registration discounts for Euro Tripper will end soon. Remember, all proceeds go to charity(animal rescue Brookes Legacy). Register and display your car for a good cause. Meet new friends, talk to vendors and have a chill time. 



Pre-registration gets you a spot in the display grounds, event t-shirt and a ticket to Florida Everblades vs Greenville RoadWarriors. ECHL hockey. 



Www.eurotrippershow.com














http://floridaeverblades.com/


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Minor update/clarification: There will be the option to "Show" your car or "Display" your car.

The event will have separate areas for Show cars and Display cars. 

Show car section is for those who want to take part in the crowd favorite voting and a chance to win a prize. 

Display car section is for those who want more of a meet format and not participate in crowd favorite voting. 

Both sections are in the same overall grounds, not apart from each other. 

You can tell our staging staff at the event wether you want to be placed in Show or Display. 

Either way, Registration is still needed and the price is the same. Currently 15.00 and includes event T-shirt, and Everblades hockey ticket for the game that night.


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Minor update/clarification: There will be the option to "Show" your car or "Display" your car.
> 
> The event will have separate areas for Show cars and Display cars.
> 
> ...


So with Pre reg, the hockey game, as well as Shirt is included?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

GTiVR6Banger said:


> So with Pre reg, the hockey game, as well as Shirt is included?


yes sir. After pre-reg ends, it will be 20. Will include game ticket but no shirt. So if you value the shirt at 15, thats a 20$ discount to pre-reg. 

Shirts will be awesome. Not chinsy. BrandNu is designing them.


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

swfloridamk6 said:


> yes sir. After pre-reg ends, it will be 20. Will include game ticket but no shirt. So if you value the shirt at 15, thats a 20$ discount to pre-reg.
> 
> Shirts will be awesome. Not chinsy. BrandNu is designing them.


I wear big shirts doe


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

GTiVR6Banger said:


> I wear big shirts doe


Lol, pm ur size if you are worried about it.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dub Empire got their booth arranged at the event. Any other clubs that want one should arrange it soon. Vendor spots are about gone.


----------



## gti-love (Dec 11, 2011)

so as i understand it, dub empire is a vendor?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

gti-love said:


> so as i understand it, dub empire is a vendor?


More of a club, but they might be selling some tshirts or stickers.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Shirts will be finalized and ordered next week. Only pre-registers will get one. After the shirt order is place, thats it. 



Register now. 



Remember, BrandNu Design is doing the shirts, same guy that does all the SimplyClean designs. Nice stuff. 



High Quality shirt, soft. No cheapo shirt!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Clarification on pre-registration as we get this question often.



If you want a low key, non-judged event, then you should still come and pre-register. You will be in the Display area of the event. No judging, no pressure. One should not feel that they need a bunch of mods, etc to come out for this. Just like a weekly meet, but there will be vendors, DJ, and also some show cars competing for some prizes.



No judges.



Come out, support your Euro community, meet some people, talk to vendors, and support a great charity!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

👍Bump


----------



## gti-love (Dec 11, 2011)

swfloridamk6 said:


> More of a club, but they might be selling some tshirts or stickers.


i guess that means im going since im in the club lol


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

gti-love said:


> i guess that means im going since im in the club lol


Awesome. Pre-register is the way to go.


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

i hate being stationed in pensacoa. i feel so cut off from the world.. i guess Sowo's kinda close 6hrs or so.. but all the S. fla shows are a nightmare to get to. *originally from miami.. but regardless working out all the details now & tryiing to get some other Dubbers from the area to make a cruise


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

GTIzks said:


> i hate being stationed in pensacoa. i feel so cut off from the world.. i guess Sowo's kinda close 6hrs or so.. but all the S. fla shows are a nightmare to get to. *originally from miami.. but regardless working out all the details now & tryiing to get some other Dubbers from the area to make a cruise


Awesome bud. That would be great to see you guys make it. We have arranged a very nice hotel at a great discount. If you need something cheaper, lmk. Anything you need to make it easier, lmk, I will do my best. i went to flight school up there, so I know the feeling. 

:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Shirt designs from BrandNu are in. Very Nice designs!



As an additional incentive to pre-register, I will give those that Pre-Register a couple of choices. 



-Shirt color

-Which design of the two I have(subtle variations). 



If we sell any shirts beyond pre-orders at the event site, they would be different than the pre-orders making your shirts limited to pre-registration members. 



Hurry and pre-register. 



We had a very strong week last week. Thank you again to all those that are coming.


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

GTIzks said:


> i hate being stationed in pensacoa. i feel so cut off from the world.. i guess Sowo's kinda close 6hrs or so.. but all the S. fla shows are a nightmare to get to. *originally from miami.. but regardless working out all the details now & tryiing to get some other Dubbers from the area to make a cruise


My buddy I believe is planning on going and he's from Tally, (I know your further) I'm sure you could meet up with them. I believe a few of them live there


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

A great piece of information about the event location. 



NO SPEED BUMPS!!!



On the way in and the way out. 



Smooth sailing. 



Crank them coils, drop that PSI and style in!!!


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Just be cautious on Ben hill in a few places. And anyone coming from 41 north of corkscrew, avoid that area. Take Alico rd (exit 128) off 75.


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

GTiVR6Banger said:


> My buddy I believe is planning on going and he's from Tally, (I know your further) I'm sure you could meet up with them. I believe a few of them live there



thatd be great actually, shoot me any info man- its zac btw!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-registration still open.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

cant wait for this show!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

UnitedGTI. said:


> cant wait for this show!


:woot:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Cruise info from Boca/Ft Lauderdale/Miami area.

https://www.facebook.com/events/382051538557169/


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Central Florida cruise:

http://www.facebook.com/events/363510760414556/


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

Everyone should support the Florida Euro scene. They are working really hard to put this together & let's all show our support. Plus it's for a good cause. Bring out your ride even if its stock! It will be a good time with good people. Also don't forget the sponsors!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

99VWJETTA said:


> Everyone should support the Florida Euro scene. They are working really hard to put this together & let's all show our support. Plus it's for a good cause. Bring out your ride even if its stock! It will be a good time with good people. Also don't forget the sponsors!


 X2


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking forward to this! Wastegate and I will be showing off some new goodies!


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> Looking forward to this! Wastegate and I will be showing off some new goodies!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-registration discount ends this Sunday Jan. 27th at midnight. After that registration will still be 15, but no shirt. Day of registration will be $20, and no shirt. All registrations include game ticket.

If you dont have PayPal, we can do the registration over the phone via credit/debit card.


----------



## cflrabbit (Nov 4, 2009)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Pre-registration discount ends this Sunday Jan. 27th at midnight. After that registration will still be 15, but no shirt. Day of registration will be $20, and no shirt. All registrations include game ticket.
> 
> If you dont have PayPal, we can do the registration over the phone via credit/debit card.


 Pre-reg includes a t-shirt and 'blades tickets? What all do I need to place "in my cart" then during checkout on the ET website? Just "registration"?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

cflrabbit said:


> Pre-reg includes a t-shirt and 'blades tickets? What all do I need to place "in my cart" then during checkout on the ET website? Just "registration"?


 Yes. Just registration.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-registration discount ends this Sunday Jan. 27th at midnight. After that registration will still be 15, but no shirt. Day of registration will be $20, and no shirt. All registrations include game ticket.

If you dont have PayPal, we can do the registration over the phone via credit/debit card.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-registration ends tonight. We have a great turnout. Appreciate all the support. See you at the event on Saturday. 

Remember, 12-4 was more of a bare minimum to be sensitive those who have limited time, etc. 

After 4, theres plenty going on. We have the space as long as we want. Hockey Game starts at 7:00 and After Party at Miller Ale House starts around 8:00.

There is also a sunset cruise out to Lovers Key that will leave from the Arena at 5:00ish.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Getting closerrrr


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

On site registration is available, but cut-off time is 1:00.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

The final bump. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## vdubby1988 (Dec 1, 2012)

*New 1993-1998 MK3 Golf Head Lights*

Ill be at euro tripper tomorrow and bringing with me brand new mk3 golf dual halo project headlights that I have for sale (still in box), just in case somebody wants fresh lights for the show(; hit me up if interested 386-402-5741 Brandon


----------



## Kerryy (Oct 29, 2009)

Totally forgot this was tomorrow, just registered.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Great show! Photo thread?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

luke wl. said:


> Great show! Photo thread?


Thanks bud.

Here you go
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5950821


----------



## nickblitz40 (Jan 25, 2013)

Man i wish i would have known about this :banghead:

I live in estero so anytime you guys do another meet I'll for sure be there.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

nickblitz40 said:


> Man i wish i would have known about this :banghead:
> 
> I live in estero so anytime you guys do another meet I'll for sure be there.


How did you not know? Lol. Next year.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Canibeats event coverage is:

http://www.canibeat.com/2013/02/eurotripper2013/3/


----------



## bumere46 (Aug 14, 2012)

when is the next event?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

bumere46 said:


> when is the next event?


Feb, 8th, 2014. Same location. 
www.eurotrippershow.com

Euro Tripper 2 - Feb 7-8, 2014, Estero, FL http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6138706


----------

